# CPU Caps.



## Aristo (Aug 14, 2007)

Can anyone make an educated estimate as to the recovery of gold plates from CPUs as shown in the attached picture ?. Perhaps an upper and lower range?.
They are from 386s , 486s motorolas and DECs. The bucket contains 22 lbs.

I hope the picture is attached.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 14, 2007)

Nope. no photo


----------



## Aristo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have attached the pic.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 14, 2007)

The more you watch , the less you see.


----------



## Aristo (Aug 14, 2007)

So......
Whatcha think AFC ( expert Gold Refiner )?.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 14, 2007)

Shit, steve's your best bet here. You want a thermal nuclear bomb i might can help.


----------



## Aristo (Aug 14, 2007)

AFC... were John Travolta in the movie Broken Arrow??


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes


----------



## badastro (Aug 14, 2007)

7.3 troy oz of pure gold.


----------



## Aristo (Aug 14, 2007)

:lol: 
Hush.....
:lol:


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 14, 2007)

Dam. What you do for a living. Either of you. Please.


----------



## Aristo (Aug 14, 2007)

badastro said:


> 7.3 troy oz of pure gold.



That comes to around 215.00 per pound.
Thanks for the insight.
I showed it to a jeweller/refiner and his comment was +20 troy oz.

I presume you have processed these before Astro.


----------



## badastro (Aug 15, 2007)

No, I haven't processed those before. It is a statistic I got from a refining cd.


----------



## badastro (Aug 15, 2007)

Whoops, its more like 5.2 oz....


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 15, 2007)

The gold lids off of these type packages ran approx. 1 tr.oz. per pound.

http://www.cpu-collection.de/?tn=0&l0=md&l1=1975&l2=Intel#C8080A


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 15, 2007)

When I get home tonight I'll process a 1/2 pound of them and post the results.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 15, 2007)

> I showed it to a jeweller/refiner and his comment was +20 troy oz.



According to chris, it sound like the jeweller might know a little something. His numbers and chris's are close.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm going back through these older posts trying to learn as much as I can, then I find this cliff hanger. I can't believe this ended without results. I also can't believe that Steve didn't post his test results. This is going to give me anxiety waiting for an answer. lol. 

If you finished this lot and remember what you came up with, would you mind posting them? I'm sure a picture of the finished button ( more likely a bar ) would be out of the question.

Thank you.


----------



## ericrm (Jun 26, 2012)

tek4g63 said:


> I'm going back through these older posts trying to learn as much as I can, then I find this cliff hanger. I can't believe this ended without results. I also can't believe that Steve didn't post his test results. This is going to give me anxiety waiting for an answer. lol.
> 
> If you finished this lot and remember what you came up with, would you mind posting them? I'm sure a picture of the finished button ( more likely a bar ) would be out of the question.
> 
> Thank you.



lol the result arent here 
but steve did come with a 2% yield if i remember correctly
someone come to a 6% result last month 
the oz lbs come from some who has processed them new with all the au/sn solder...


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's the thread where I processed a sample of the lids:

486 CPU Lid Yields

All lids and brazes vary from package to package. Your best bet is to process some yourself and see what you are able to get using your methods.

Steve


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 26, 2012)

Tek, there's also some more information here:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=14089&hilit=gold+lids#p141540

Take care!
Phil


----------

